# sweet!



## molsonian (Nov 12, 2005)

about 1.5......no nitrites yet though....and i got a sponge from a cycled tank today, should speed things up a bit


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

good to hear the cycle will be done shortly..
what do you plan on stocking your tank with?


----------



## molsonian (Nov 12, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> good to hear the cycle will be done shortly..
> what do you plan on stocking your tank with?


well i wanted either 3 reds or a rhom, but piranhas around here seem to be scarce....could be a while before i find any


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

You could get them shipped couldn't you?


----------

